# Warum ich gestern nicht Online war ....



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

Servus

Gestern Abend besuchten meine Gattin und ich, in der Wr. Stadthalle ..... Helene Fischer ...

     

Fototechnisch gesehen ein Desaster .. das Licht 

Aber die Show selbst ... ein Feuerwerk eines "Energie-Bündels" ...

Fazit: sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum ich gestern nicht Online war ....*

trotzdem schöne Fotos geworden 

Hast Du denn das OK von ihr dass Du die Fotos veröffentlichen darfst ?


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum ich gestern nicht Online war ....*



Hatte eine Akkreditierung ...

Danke


----------



## Springmaus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum ich gestern nicht Online war ....*

Hallo,

 trotzdem schöne Fotos !!!

Ich beneide dich ! da wär ich gestern auch sehr gerne gewesen !!!

LG
Doris


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum ich gestern nicht Online war ....*

 Helmut


----------



## Dr.J (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum ich gestern nicht Online war ....*

Nicht ganz mein Musikgeschmack (bin ja mehr der Rockertyp  ), aber  Fotos


----------

